# Derrick Rose almost ready



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Design sketches for the Derrick Rose Machine project.














































Will probably draw him in a dunking pose like below. Or would a crossover be a better look?










Stephen Curry conceptual art
http://www.basketballforum.com/gold...-stephen-curry-conceptual-art.html?highlight=

Melo caricature
http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/522145-melo-conceptual-art.html?highlight=


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dunking is a good idea.


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Dunking is a good idea.


Kool I think so as well.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice work...you've got some talent there. Keep it up!

p.s. you should try sending some of your work to Derrick, you never know, he might love it and send you a signed jersey or something.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a good idea. These players would love to put this stuff on their walls I think.


----------

